# VIN color match



## tbiggs27 (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi guys, I'm going to get the autosharp pen, but I don't know what my color code is. I looked in the front wheel struts as well as under the hood...nothing.

2001 330i black ext/int.

VIN: WBAAV53451JS90861


Thanks for the help!!


----------



## oxford (Jan 16, 2005)

Your car doesn't have a paint code label on the front of the left strut tower?


----------



## z168 (Sep 27, 2006)

thread resurrected

I dont have the paint code anywhere - strut tower, under hood, trunk, door jamb, glovebox. Is there a VIN color decoder? did a search and only came up as decoder and theres no color either

thanks


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

If there is no metallic in the paint, its jet black.


----------



## rehostman (Feb 10, 2008)

The VIN does not include the color.


----------



## everybest (Jul 26, 2009)

rehostman said:


> The VIN does not include the color.


Yeah, I ran an autocheck on it, no color. Bring it to a dealer?


----------

